# I have a really high metabolism



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

For the past 5 or 6 months I have been 140 pounds and never higher. (I'm 5'9). It's like no matter how much I eat I will never gain weight. I get hungry really easily, like 2 (or even 1) hours after I've had my last meal. When I don't eat for long periods of time I will lose weight easily, but it's never easy to gain. Then my brother said that I have a "high metabolism". This might be the reason why my mom says that I'm "too skinny". I went to someone's sweet 16 party last weekend and ate a hell lot of dessert, I actually gained 2 pounds, but then the next morning I noticed my weight was back to 140. I want to know, what exactly is a "high metabolism"? Does puberty have anything to do with it? What are the advantages/disadvantages of having a high metabolism anyway? Will it stunt my growth?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

ur 15, practically still a baby, just wait it out breh


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

If you're really worried, have a blood test.
Chances are its puberty but it could be hyperthyroidism (unlikely though)


----------



## afedup (Apr 10, 2012)

You are fine trust me, I used to be exactly 132 pounds between the age of 11-18, it all started changing when I started working lol now am around 160.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Knowbody said:


> ur 15, practically still a baby, just wait it out breh


This^, i was the same way when i was your age, around 25 yrs old it slowed down, its rather easy for me to put on weight now


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

Well today this is common, part of the provlem is in fact genetics and the other would be malnutrition. You see a lot of people out there have been affected with a malnourished start, (like i have) therefor its im on the leaner side and can never gain weight with nutrient depleted foods, but when u take that person away from all the processed foods and make them eat a more balanced wholesome food plan, as close to what mother nature intended, then yes its possible to slow down metabolism and gain weight. Another reason why u constantly feel hungry after eating would be another example of your body unsatisfied as depleted foods miss out on a lot of the minerals, vitamins etc we are missing now days in our diets. Check out the works of dr weston a price for more information


----------



## Flip Side (Aug 8, 2011)

Your fine, I was in the same boat as you but I weighed even less at your age being the same height. 

You should wait and see if your metabolism slows down in a couple of years but if you're really concerned about gaining more weight your gonna have to eat 5-6 meals a day.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ha I'm the same way. I can eat as much as I want but don't really gain weight (im not super skinny though, im about average). My mom is the same way too. But I'm still trying to eat healthier.

but you're still 15. later on in life, you metabolism might slow down and you might end up being overweight.


----------



## adam28 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm the same height and when I was your age I weighed 125. Now I'm 150 7% bodyfat and I dont want to gain or lose anything. Like someone said your just a baby, youll gain weight if you want easily later. But 140 seems like a good weight if you dont have much fat, thats a perfectly healthy BMI.


----------



## shymandan (Mar 1, 2012)

I want to gain my weight and muscle mass back. The fact of the matter is before I experienced PTSD mixed with SA I was at a healthy weight of 150 lbs. I also have a high metabolism and I am 30. It is pretty odd that I have lost 25 lbs to fluctuate back to 125 lbs. I am 5'7.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

IfUSeekAmy said:


> For the past 5 or 6 months I have been 140 pounds and never higher. (I'm 5'9). It's like no matter how much I eat I will never gain weight. I get hungry really easily, like 2 (or even 1) hours after I've had my last meal. When I don't eat for long periods of time I will lose weight easily, but it's never easy to gain. Then my brother said that I have a "high metabolism". This might be the reason why my mom says that I'm "too skinny". I went to someone's sweet 16 party last weekend and ate a hell lot of dessert, I actually gained 2 pounds, but then the next morning I noticed my weight was back to 140. I want to know, what exactly is a "high metabolism"? Does puberty have anything to do with it? What are the advantages/disadvantages of having a high metabolism anyway? Will it stunt my growth?


How do you know you have a high metabolism. Have you have tests done by a doctor or nurse? You gained two pounds by eating two pounds worth of food then you crapped it out the next day. 2 pound isn't that much. If you want to gain weight start lifting weights. If you want to increase your appetite do lots of CV.

Don't listen to people talking about "high metabolism" unless they are a doctor who has done some kind of test...


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

After years of eating disorders my metabolism is total garbage. It's such a struggle :/ My brother had a hard time putting weight on until he was about 30. If I were you I would try drinking milk with protein powder in it all the time. Are you eating enough protein?


----------

